# RADIUS integrated with LDAP



## elma (May 12, 2011)

Hey,

I have a project for school to set up FreeRADIUS integrated with LDAP on FreeBSD. I'm new to FreeBSD and I'm a bit confused and I don't know how to start. If someone did something similar can you please help me with this? If you have some manual or some suggestion on how to start with installation and what I need to know I would be very grateful. Thank you!


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 13, 2011)

Show us what you have so far, what you have installed, what you have tried, what you have running. We're not here to do your homework for you. It would defeat the purpose.


----------



## elma (May 13, 2011)

Of course I know you won't do my homework, I just need some instruction what to do. So far, I have installed vmware workstation 7.1, made a virtual machine and installed FreeBSD 7.1 on it. What should I do next, do I have to install Berkeley database before installing LDAP, can you suggest me which version of LDAP should I install (that works with Radius), and what should I install first, LDAP or RADIUS? Thank you a lot.


----------



## Zare (May 13, 2011)

Have you even read official documentation (eg. The Handbook) regarding installation of software packages?


----------



## elma (May 13, 2011)

I have succesfully installed everything I needed, tnx for your help.


----------

